
How to Obscure Any URL - nreece
http://www.pc-help.org/obscure.htm
======
Semiapies
Interesting side note: I noticed that while Firefox could parse the obscured
paths and files on the status bar, Chrome merrily deciphered the entirely of
any of the obfuscated URLs if I hovered the cursor over one.

